# Oil switch sensor cruze 2.0 turbo diesel



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

There is no oil sensor per se in the JG Cruze - which I presume you mean by 2010 - hook up an OBD scanner and get the magic number(s).


----------



## claudio (Jul 25, 2019)

Thanks a lot for your response. The car is a JG 2.0 turbo diesel. Stop using the car for around 4 months, changed oil, filter, battery, and I got this message. I need a mechanic for the OBD checks. DO I need a diesel specialist for the cars?
Thaks for the help, really appriciated


----------

